# Wyndham Ocean Ridge, Edisto Island, SC



## markb53 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a question for someone who is familiar with this resort. 
I am planning to stay there next June. I was hoping to get a 4 BR but I have been watching and that seems unlikely. My Backup was to get a 2BR and a 1BR in "The Village", but lately that seems questionable.
If I can't get either of those, then it would be either a 2BR Deluxe of a 2BR Plus (with a loft). Could someone comment on the 2BR Deluxe(not the one in "The Village") and the 2BR Plus.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 14, 2014)

markb53 said:


> I have a question for someone who is familiar with this resort.
> I am planning to stay there next June. I was hoping to get a 4 BR but I have been watching and that seems unlikely. My Backup was to get a 2BR and a 1BR in "The Village", but lately that seems questionable.
> If I can't get either of those, then it would be either a 2BR Deluxe of a 2BR Plus (with a loft). Could someone comment on the 2BR Deluxe(not the one in "The Village") and the 2BR Plus.



I did a detailed review of a 2 br plus that was in the Sea Oaks section, one of the older sections in the main area.

The building was older but you have access to all the facilities they have on the island.

Check the review section.  If I were to go back, I would try for the village or  beach walk areas.  Much newer and they have pools right there.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 14, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I did a detailed review of a 2 br plus that was in the Sea Oaks section, one of the older sections in the main area.
> 
> The building was older but you have access to all the facilities they have on the island.
> 
> Check the review section.  If I were to go back, I would try for the village or  beach walk areas.  Much newer and they have pools right there.



I am most interested in the village or beach walk. But in watching the last couple of weeks, neither have be available. Though I haven't gotten up at 4:00AM Pacific time to check. I will do that on the day I plan to book, but I want to have a backup plan in place just in case the village and beach walk are not available. I will check out your review, thanks.


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 14, 2014)

How do you know what section you're booking at this resort?


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 14, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> How do you know what section you're booking at this resort?



I rented from Ron Parise and I wasn't sure until the confirmation came from Wyndham.

When you look at the points chart for that resort you'll see there are only three sections that have 4 bedroom so that narrows it down.

The 2br plus was in a couple different sections so I wasn't sure when I committed.  

I really don't know if there is any other way to tell.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 15, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> How do you know what section you're booking at this resort?



During prime time, Southpoint, Beachwalk, and The Village have unique point costs that are also higher than the rest of Ocean Ridge. I am interested in those three in that order partly because those three get the best reviews, but also because if you don't go with one of those three, you will get one of a bunch of other associations. Some of which are great and some of which, not so much. However, I have been told several times at different Wyndham resorts by the person that decides who goes in which unit, that the most important factor is how early you book. 
So I haven't figured out my backup plan if those three aren't available when I set my alarm for 3:55am so can book right at 4:00 pacific time when the online booking comes up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 15, 2014)

markb53 said:


> ....
> So I haven't figured out my backup plan if those three aren't available when I set my alarm for 3:55am so can book right at 4:00 pacific time when the online booking comes up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Wow! It only takes you 5 minutes to shake out the cobwebs and get online?!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 15, 2014)

My parents have a 1 bedroom booked in September.  Any idea what section this would be in?

Wyndham Ocean Ridge
1 King Cotton Road
Edisto Beach SC 29438 
843-869-2561

Arrival Date: Sep 20, 2014

Departure Date: Sep 23, 2014

Points Used: 46500


----------



## ronparise (Aug 15, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Wow! It only takes you 5 minutes to shake out the cobwebs and get online?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I thought the same thing.......I need time to make coffee and have the first cup before sitting down at the computer.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 15, 2014)

My calculatiions are way off, I'm starting over, you'd think it was 6:00 AM here.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 15, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> My parents have a 1 bedroom booked in September.  Any idea what section this would be in?
> 
> Wyndham Ocean Ridge
> 1 King Cotton Road
> ...



It is not in The Village, because a 1BR-B in The Village would be 42000 and a 1BR Deluxe-A is 55,500. The other 7 associations are 46,500. Maybe someone knows is some of the other associations don't have 1 BRs which would allow you to narrow it down a little.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 15, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I thought the same thing.......I need time to make coffee and have the first cup before sitting down at the computer.



I just need the 5 minutes for my computer to wake up. I plan to book and go back to bed.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 15, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> My parents have a 1 bedroom booked in September.  Any idea what section this would be in?
> 
> Wyndham Ocean Ridge
> 1 King Cotton Road
> ...



Mark narrowed it down for you with the points match.  Where ever you stay you will be able to use all the pools and facilities W has on the island.

The only hot tub they have is next to the pool at the Village complex but there is no changing room or rest room facilities, keep that in mind.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 15, 2014)

I just secured a 4 br deluxe in the Beach Walk section for a friend off the last minute rental forum.  I'll be able to give a detailed report on the latest conditions there. They check in this Sun.  Total cost was only $618.80 thanks to Rachaela.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 15, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I just secured a 4 br deluxe in the Beach Walk section for a friend off the last minute rental forum.  I'll be able to give a detailed report on the latest conditions there. They check in this Sun.  Total cost was only $618.80 thanks to Rachaela.



Great deal. I'm looking forward to the review.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 19, 2014)

Mark, I have to tell you that the 4br deluxe in the Ocean Walk section is beautiful.  My friends just love it, I'm jealous now.

It's a free standing bldg, gated, shaded parking under the bldg and very close to the ocean.

This is where you want to stay if there is any way you can do it.

I was happy with the section I stayed in but this is a step or two up! They  posted pics on facebook and if I can figure out how to, I will put some here.  Other's have told me how but I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 20, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Mark, I have to tell you that the 4br deluxe in the Ocean Walk section is beautiful.  My friends just love it, I'm jealous now.
> 
> It's a free standing bldg, gated, shaded parking under the bldg and very close to the ocean.
> 
> ...



I will be booking soon. As soon as the 10 month window opens up. Just keeping my fingers crossed that I can pick up BeachWalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 20, 2014)

markb53 said:


> I will be booking soon. As soon as the 10 month window opens up. Just keeping my fingers crossed that I can pick up BeachWalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I'm pulling for you.  This seems to be a place where ARP would come in handy.  Maybe you can find someone with it and work with them.

There are many members here who rent W points, give one of them a call.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I'm pulling for you.  This seems to be a place where ARP would come in handy.  Maybe you can find someone with it and work with them.
> 
> There are many members here who rent W points, give one of them a call.



I do often rent  from another owner. In this case I have been planning and saving points for a while. I have a lot of points in the credit pool that I need to use. Besides some of the fun is in the planning. And the anticipation of getting up early to try to pickup just the right unit, in the right location.  And so far, I've done pretty well. I have a backup plan if Beach Walk is not available. I know what ever happens I'll have a great tome there. 

Thanks to all of you who posted valuable information.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## markb53 (Aug 28, 2014)

At 4:00 AM Pacific time this morning. I booked the 4 BR Deluxe at Wyndham Ocean Ridge at the Beach Walk HOA, that I wanted. There was another one there until just after 5:00AM when the call center opens.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 28, 2014)

markb53 said:


> At 4:00 AM Pacific time this morning. I booked the 4 BR Deluxe at Wyndham Ocean Ridge at the Beach Walk HOA, that I wanted. There was another one there until just after 5:00AM when the call center opens.



That's great!! You are going to love those units.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 19, 2014)

I booked a 4 Br Deluxe  Beachwalk this morning for my friends.  I got it with 2 BR VIP Discount and Free Upgrade.  So I guess this is the best I can do for the points that I used. 

csxjohn, did you ever get any of the picture from your friends for a beachwalk unit?


----------



## jaystanley (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm new to TUG and trying to soak up all the information.  We came to Edisto and are visiting here now, after attending a Wyndham presentation when we were in Hawaii in February, our first timeshare presentation.  

Edisto - Wyndham Ocean Ridge was one place available through the Discovery option where we tried out a Wyndham resort.  We usually go to Hilton Head.  

My overall impression is that our Beachwalk unit is large with nice sized bedrooms and beds, but a bit outdated and not what we expected condition wise. Maybe our expectations were too high based on the presentation we attended in Hawaii.  We went to a rah rah Wyndham presentation the second day here (Edisto) and mentioned this to the Wyndham reps and they said that we were in a Legacy unit which basically means old.  During our talk he walked us through another unit that was pretty nice, but much smaller.  We would have liked it better, but wanted to be closer to the beach which is why we chose this unit.  
Beachwalk is located outside the resort.  The resort area is pretty nice with a nice looking golf course although I didn't play it.  Overall we like the Hilton Head area much better.  Especially this time of year, there is not much to do here at Edisto Beach.  Very limited restaurants and stores compared to HHI.  It is located within driving distance to Charleston and Hilton Head so we spent days there.  The beach is not nearly as nice as Hilton Head Beach, which is much wider and a more flat beach. 

So overall we don't feel like Edisto is a place we want to come back to.  Sorry for being negative on my first post.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 20, 2014)

Jay Bird said:


> Especially this time of year, there is not much to do here at Edisto Beach.  Very limited restaurants and stores compared to HHI.  It is located within driving distance to Charleston and Hilton Head so we spent days there.  The beach is not nearly as nice as Hilton Head Beach, which is much wider and a more flat beach.
> 
> So overall we don't feel like Edisto is a place we want to come back to.  Sorry for being negative on my first post.


Jay, it's not really negative. Edisto is noted for being quiet and laid back. You can just feel the hustle of the world drop away when you get out of the car there. That's what some people really need when they 'get away'. It's not for everyone though. I've been there twice and will go again. You just learned it's not for you. I think it's wonderful that we have this luxury of choices.  

Welcome to TUG!


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2014)

Jay Bird said:


> ...So overall we don't feel like Edisto is a place we want to come back to.  Sorry for being negative on my first post.



I agree that it's not being negative to state your views.  I like the narrower beaches and really liked Edisto.  It's a long drive for us so it would have to be a great deal fro me to return but that has nothing to do with the resort itself.

I'm trying to get a few pics up that my friend took there last month.  Let's see if this works.

http://s26.photobucket.com/user/csx...3&page=1&_suid=141125975807608139580574560528

They did not take them looking toward a review.  They were so happy with the place they just wanted to get some pics sent back home.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> ...csxjohn, did you ever get any of the picture from your friends for a beachwalk unit?



I think I did, see my latest post.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2014)

Jay Bird said:


> ....  Overall we like the Hilton Head area much better.  Especially this time of year, there is not much to do here at Edisto Beach.  Very limited restaurants and stores compared to HHI.  It is located within driving distance to Charleston and Hilton Head so we spent days there.  The beach is not nearly as nice as Hilton Head Beach, which is much wider and a more flat beach.
> 
> ...



Just re-read you post and have to chuckle a little, there's not much to do on Edisto Island even during the busy season, it's a different kind of place as Cheryl has said.

If you like the beach a little wider try driving to one of the beach accesses further to the south.  It widens out a lot more than were you are staying.

And I forgot to say, welcome to TUG.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 21, 2014)

Does anyone know which Beachwalk units are refurbished and which ones are not.  I have 6F booked, or at least that is what the VC told me.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 22, 2014)

For those that have been to both, how comparable is Edisto Island to the Outer Banks? My wife's family used to go there every year and I am looking to put together a reunion using Wyndham points, but obviously there aren't any Wyndham's available at the Outer Banks. The family really liked the "feel" of the Outer Banks... more than say a more commercial place like Myrtle Beach.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 22, 2014)

Edisto is another 3 or 4 notches down from the outer banks.  The only mini golf is going to be at the resort and it's the typical free kind.  Your not going to find a drive through liquor store.  Edisto is what I imagine a shore vacation was in the 40's and 50's.  One smallish grocery store.  Maybe a dozen food places total including bars, restaurants, etc.  We only stayed a day on our way to Hilton ahead and really liked it and wanted to stay a few more but it would be a really low key vacation with walks on the beach, shelling, bike riding, fishing, dolphin watching etc. We enjoyed the Botany Bay Nature preserve and went on a boat tour.  For everything else you need to drive one hour or more to go to Charleston or other areas.

For me 3-5 nights in Edisto would be perfect paired with 3-4 nights in Charleston or Savannah in April or October not in the summer.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 22, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Edisto is another 3 or 4 notches down from the outer banks.  The only mini golf is going to be at the resort and it's the typical free kind.  Your not going to find a drive through liquor store.  Edisto is what I imagine a shore vacation was in the 40's and 50's.  One smallish grocery store.  Maybe a dozen food places total including bars, restaurants, etc.  We only stayed a day on our way to Hilton ahead and really liked it and wanted to stay a few more but it would be a really low key vacation with walks on the beach, shelling, bike riding, fishing, dolphin watching etc. We enjoyed the Botany Bay Nature preserve and went on a boat tour.  For everything else you need to drive one hour or more to go to Charleston or other areas.
> 
> For me 3-5 nights in Edisto would be perfect paired with 3-4 nights in Charleston or Savannah in April or October not in the summer.



Thanks - great feedback... this would be a big family gathering with lots of kids aged 6-13... maybe not enough to do for them then?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 22, 2014)

Depending on the kids they may love it or they may hate it.  I think the Wyndham campus and activities will help but if you are staying at beach walk it will mean driving to the activity center.  It will also take more planning on the part of the adults to keep the children engaged ... flying kites, family game night, a scavenger hunt, see which group can build the best sand castle or do a picnic and play badminton or shuffle board.  They still get internet and have tv's but it can be a chance for more unplugged time if everyone is willing to commit.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 22, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> For those that have been to both, how comparable is Edisto Island to the Outer Banks? My wife's family used to go there every year and I am looking to put together a reunion using Wyndham points, but obviously there aren't any Wyndham's available at the Outer Banks. The family really liked the "feel" of the Outer Banks... more than say a more commercial place like Myrtle Beach.



The friend that I sent to Edisto this year went to the OBX last year on a rental I found him.  His 2 daughters are grown.  They liked the OBX better but liked the resort at Edisto better.  He had a lockoff side of a 2Br in the OBX and the 4Br at Edisto.

There was little to do in the way of restaurants and sight seeing in Edisto but when they went to Charleston they found what they were looking for.  They ended up going to town 3 times, probably not what you'd want to do at a family reunion.

They stayed at Barrier Station Duck and the units were in serious need of updating.  They were very happy with the unit at Edisto.


----------



## jaystanley (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the descriptions of Edisto in the last few posts have been right on.  Regarding the Outer Banks, we have stayed at Duck, Corolla, and Hatteras Island in the Outer Banks.  There is more to do there than Edisto.  Hatteras Island is the more remote of the three.   The water is colder north of the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse (Duck and Corolla) from the northern currents, so it takes a little bit to get used to the water.  We stayed in a large home with 4 other families that was a short walk to the beach and had its own pool and had a great time.  Lot's of history with the Wright Brothers and the Lighthouses is cool too.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 23, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Does anyone know which Beachwalk units are refurbished and which ones are not.  I have 6F booked, or at least that is what the VC told me.



My friends can't recall the unit number they were in but I see an "F" in one of the exterior shots.

With the small number of units in that complex I'm thinking only one should have the "F" on it.


----------



## NHTraveler (Sep 27, 2014)

Just returned from Edisto today.  Great time as expected.  Laid back and relaxing is the reason we returned.  Had a 2 bedroom unit at Bay Point and had a balcony view of the sunsets (when there was one...lol).


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes, I am intentionally resurrecting this thread!  

I have a need to stay in this area next month and I am trying to read about the various villages in this resort.  At present, I see references to:
Bay Point, Marsh Point I & II, Sea Oaks, Sea Palms, The Village, and Southpointe.

I will be reserving a 2 BR unit, and it appears The Village and Southpointe are the best (most desirable) options.
Can anyone please confirm this?  I am in the process of reading reviews and (unfortunately) most reviews do not disclose the specific village the review was written on (about).

Thanks!


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 21, 2020)

And in a related thread, I found a more recent description from Silverdollar:








						Edisto Beach (Ocean Ridge)
					

I am looking to go to Edisto Beach next May. My family has never been there. In booking the room it gives me choices as to Bay point, Marsh Point, Sea Oaks, Sea Palms, Fairway Terrace, The Village, Southpoint. Which area would you recommend? My first priority is a recently remodeled unit and...




					tugbbs.com
				




As that is from 2018, that is much more recent, but can others confirm The Village or Southpointe are still the best options here?
(Best options meaning, reasonably modern, clean, comfortable, etc?)


----------

